# Sweet



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a inch and a half long Jack D and a 10" oscar. I put a gold fish in that was longer than the JD, the JD took off after it and tore it up while the oscar didn't do crap.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hmm, the Jack dempseys seems to be pretty cool, i was thinkinh of buying one and put it with my pirahnas and watch the following happenings...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sounds like an aggressive lil fishy


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my JD is a puss, gets punked by the jurupari and small con


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

My Jack Dempsey is pure evil. Tommy V knows about my Jack.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Mr. P your jack is a mean little asshole


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Makes me proud to own him.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

You guys sure are fortunate; my jack will only tear up feeders that will easily fit in his mouth, and seemings how he is 3", he won't touch goldfish over half an inch, if even that. He really only eats baby goldfish and rosy red minnows, while my Texas and Venustus will destroy any feeder, period. The JD is still the dominant fish in my tank though.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my JDs dont even own the feeders i put in there


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well your oscar on your avatar looks hella sweet


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pcrose said:


> well your oscar on your avatar looks hella sweet


 Tiger oscars are cool


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah the funny thing is that I bought the O at walmart three years ago and it is still alive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> yeah the funny thing is that I bought the O at walmart three years ago and it is still alive.


 he must be truly grateful for you, then; you saved his life


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah, im suprised he lasted a week


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Heres what he did, he tore off the goldfishes head








not bad for a inch and a half


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> Heres what he did, he tore off the goldfishes head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no picture


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..but becareful 10 inche oscar has a big mouth and might consider the bugger a quick meal..


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm gonna try something.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We were feeding our dempsey pinkies, they can be vicious especially about food. Their aggression is very sporadic.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Here ya go.


----------

